# What type of visa?



## fergandlen (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are moving from Ireland to the USA in September. he is moving through work so has his visa organised through work and I will be going with him. My intention is to work but I'm confused as to what visa to apply for and how to do it.

I am working in pharmaceuticals as an engineer and wualified to masters level.

Any advice is appreciated.

Also, do you need to visa to do a course such as a tennis coaching course?

Thanks!
Len


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

What visa will your husband have?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Whether or not you have the right to work will depend very much on what sort of visa your husband is getting through work. You should be working with your husband's employer to see what sort of visa you will be entitled to, based on his visa situation.

You shouldn't need a work visa to do a course, even on a dependent's visa. But, if you apply for your visa separately from your husband, all bets are off.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fergandlen (Jun 24, 2009)

My husband will have a L1 Blanket visa. Not sure what blanket means but that's what is on his work documentation.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

fergandlen said:


> My husband will have a L1 Blanket visa. Not sure what blanket means but that's what is on his work documentation.


That just mean that his company ships a lot of people about ...

You will be on a L-2 ...you can get an EAD and get a job anywhere you like ..

any kids you have cannot work ever


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

fergandlen said:


> My husband will have a L1 Blanket visa. Not sure what blanket means but that's what is on his work documentation.


You need an L2 visa -- this should be processed by the company lawyers at the same time as your spouse's L1.

To work, you'll need, in addition, an EAD (Form I-765). You can only apply for this after you arrive....budget 90 days to receiving it. 

The "blanket" part means that your husband's company sends a lot of people over on this visa and the consulate already has most of the information they need. It usually makes it quicker and easier.


----------

